# Getting the leads to bid commercial?



## 6126

I am currently doing residential repaints, but most my experience the last 30 years has been commercial. Unfortuneatly it has also been as an employee working for wages so I have virtually no experience finding this type of work. I have heard of Dodge report, but know nothing about how it works, or the cost. Also have heard a few guys mention a place in Portland where they look at plans for a fee. Anyone have something like this in your area? I would light to bid some small jobs. Light commercial/tennant improvement. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Harry

Woodland, you give me a call at 603-263-0345 and I'll run through a lot of this with you...for free of course.

That goes for anyone out there...

It's not very complicated but much more than I care to type...

There are avenues like The Blue Book, Bid Clerk, CDC News, Dodge reports, etc.

The idea is to get a list of GC's in your area, make up a nice form letter introducing yourself, your company, past jobs, what you are capable of, etc. You want to include a bit similar to "at this time we cordially request that you put us on your bidder's list"...or something like that...then sending it to all of them. By doing this, you're bringing the GC to you. Eventually, you will have requests to bid all types of projects, eliminating much of the leg work...


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Good luck with those "dodge report"  and, those GC's on the "dodge reports" don't care about a intro letter, they just want your #'s. Welcome to the madness. 

If you can't tell I'm a bit put off with the above methods, it takes a lot of work with little turn over, its a PITA. IMO a residential repainter doesn't have time for the above method. Your chasing a carrot, while neglecting your real jobs. Those "dodge reports will just have you spinning your wheels. Wasting your valuable time, being a owner/operator you can't afford that. 

I believe the best way is, to work on your relationships through networking. Through time your network will build strong and the better jobs will follow. It doesn't turn as fast as you would want, but when it does turn, the jobs will be 100 x's better than the "dodge report" methods. JMO


----------



## Harry

ewingpainting.net said:


> Good luck with those "dodge report"  and, those GC's on the "dodge reports" don't care about a intro letter, they just want your #'s. Welcome to the madness.
> 
> If you can't tell I'm a bit put off with the above methods, it takes a lot of work with little turn over, its a PITA. IMO a residential repainter doesn't have time for the above method. Your chasing a carrot, while neglecting your real jobs. Those "dodge reports will just have you spinning your wheels. Wasting your valuable time, being a owner/operator you can't afford that.
> 
> I believe the best way is, to work on your relationships through networking. Through time your network will build strong and the better jobs will follow. It doesn't turn as fast as you would want, but when it does turn, the jobs will be 100 x's better than the "dodge report" methods. JMO


I sit here shaking my head because your reality is only just that.

I only mentioned some avenues and said that I'd be happy to discuss in length the procedure, for free to anyone who wants to hear it.

The idea is to get on the bidder's list and contractors do it every single day.

This isn't rocket science...


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Harry said:


> This isn't rocket science...


And it doesn't take a genius to figure that out. lol


----------



## PatsPainting

Reading this thread and a few things just don't make sense to me. Why in the world are there so many guys fighting for this type of work. It appears that if you win the lotto and get in on one of these projects you will be taken to the cleaners and will have to have your Sunday dinner at 7-11 "couple of hot dogs and some chips" Now it would make sense if it's like seeing 1000's of people lining up for that one state job at the dmv. Where once your in your set for a long time.

Sounds really depressing to say the lease.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Well pat, I only hope a few pc's get that. Before they realize it, every things at stake and they will only have a rear view mirror to look in. The goal here is to create a healthy business and industry.


----------



## vermontpainter

PatsPainting said:


> Reading this thread and a few things just don't make sense to me. Why in the world are there so many guys fighting for this type of work. It appears that if you win the lotto and get in on one of these projects you will be taken to the cleaners and will have to have your Sunday dinner at 7-11 "couple of hot dogs and some chips" Now it would make sense if it's like seeing 1000's of people lining up for that one state job at the dmv. Where once your in your set for a long time.
> 
> Sounds really depressing to say the lease.
> 
> Pat


I'm not saying this in reference to Mike, because I think he is responsible.

But in general, it's Big Fish Syndrome. 

Ever read The Old Man and the Sea?


----------



## PatsPainting

vermontpainter said:


> Ever read The Old Man and the Sea?


If its for ages 10 and under there is a good chance I have.

If its a small readme in a p0rn mag then there is a good chance I have.

Other then that I doubt it.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter

PatsPainting said:


> If its for ages 10 and under there is a good chance I have.
> 
> If its a small readme in a p0rn mag then there is a good chance I have.
> 
> Other then that I doubt it.
> 
> Pat


It's about an old fisherman who goes out way too far in the ocean, catches the biggest fish of his life, and in the process of getting back to shore, sharks eat the fish down to a skeleton, and he dies when he reaches shore.

It's a total risk v reward tale. Like paint contracting.


----------



## 6126

Thanks guys. I will call you toimorrow Harry. I do like the intro letter idea. I will also start trying to look up and network with some of the guys I knew when all I worked was commercial. I Spent 6 years working a local paint contractor (who I believe passed on) that has a good rep with every GC in the area. Also have worked for the 3 largest shops in Portland and now see the guys I used to work for at PDCA meeting. I have been on jobs for pretty much every GC around at one time or another, but its been a few years and dont know of any contacts right now. I am also going to chat with some PDCA members at the next meeting and get my app in for the PDCA's mentor program where I can request a local member in our area who is geared in the same direction as what I am looking to do which is nothing more than some small TI projects. As I mentioned in my first sentence, I am a commercial painter with quite a few years of experience, but none as a contractor. There was a time not long ago when I had virtually no residential repaint experience and also none as a contractor. Bottom line is I need to do something to have more than just residential repaints to rely on when our NW winter rolls in with 8 months of rain. I already have been doing work this year with a national oil changing chain, done a few office repaints, and have a builder Im talking to. I have read the "Old man in the sea" many moons ago. I feel pretty confident I can go in and handle a simple tennant inprovement job like say a Block Buster Video, (thats just an example) without losing the farm.


----------



## RCP

That sounds like a smart plan Mike. I agree with Scott and Gabe about the relationship. We do light commercial for the GC's that are local and we know. But when it comes to bidding the stuff from BB and other online, forget it, in my area the bigger out of town companies are lowballing them just to keep their employees working.


----------



## NEPS.US

PatsPainting said:


> If its for ages 10 and under there is a good chance I have.
> 
> If its a small readme in a p0rn mag then there is a good chance I have.
> 
> Other then that I doubt it.
> 
> Pat


:thumbup: LMAO!!!


----------



## 6126

And just for the record, I have no plans to walk away from the residential which has been very good to me, but would like to start making a few contacts and pick up a couple small commercial jobs so I dont starve during the winter when repaints slow down. I am also doing all I can to market interior repaints this winter.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Woodland said:


> And just for the record, I have no plans to walk away from the residential which has been very good to me, but would like to start making a few contacts and pick up a couple small commercial jobs so I dont starve during the winter when repaints slow down. I am also doing all I can to market interior repaints this winter.


Wood, I think your on the right track. I've been down the road of trying to find the good GC's, Its a hard task. I'd focus on local GC's, find out where they hang and hang there. One of my best GC's I got by hanging at local networking groups, BNI and the chamber just a few to mention.


----------



## 6126

ewingpainting.net said:


> Wood, I think your on the right track. I've been down the road of trying to find the good GC's, Its a hard task. I'd focus on local GC's, find out where they hang and hang there. One of my best GC's I got by hanging at local networking groups, BNI and the chamber just a few to mention.


Thanks, I have only been able to make one chamber event and actually made a couple good contacts. Until now, it was hard to go because they generally meet late morning in the middle of the week. I finally hired a good productive journeyman painter which will now put me in a position to get away from time to time and make some contacts.


----------



## Bambampoop

You have to ask yourself "what kind of work do you want to do?" We usually do the higher end work. Bulk painting just isn't profitable enough. I have seen too many jobs at commercial sites where they water down the paint, or simply tint the primer and use it as the finish coat. Do you really want to be like that? This, is what you will need to do to be profitable on those big commercial jobs so that you can be the lowest quote. That's all they care about... the lowest bid. Most commercial customers can't tell what real quality is. Getting on a bunch of GC lists? I laugh at that notion. Networking really IS the answer. It works


----------



## 6126

Thank you. Im not so much interested in large NC projects. Im looking for small jobs. One example is we have a local autoparts chain that switched owners. They have been redoing them all recently. Thats one example. Another is doctor's offices, I would like to do some "Mall jobs" is what we called them when I was in Georgia. Basicly TI jobs. GAP, Old Navy, Foot Locker, Victoria's Secret, Sam Goody, Lerners, etc. Video stores (although those dont exist anymore) but along those lines. Repaint a few gas stations, and in a few years perhaps some bigger repaints like Target, etc. Now that I have a few employees, I can put more time and effort into opening a few new doors. It was next to impossible when I ran a solo operation.


----------



## richmondpainting

The online bidding programs have worked good so far for me this year.....


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> The online bidding programs have worked good so far for me this year.....


 
:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Hapatpainting

I just starting my business, I have over 5 years experience with interior painting, what sites or ways would you recommend to help me market my business? I have a Facebook page I am looking for a way to get more work and to possibly get enough work to hire an experienced bidder..


----------



## Masterwork

Get to know your paint store staff. And hand them a stack of business cards.


----------

